# Beastmen question!



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, I've started Beastmen now and like to know how to make an pretty nice Beastlord.
I will play against Ogres and Dark Elves mostly.

Like in 40k I like Khorne the most, but in the actuall armybook isn't the option to give my troops marks, so I thought I could give my Beastlord the "Axe of Khorngor".


greez Ghost


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My favourite is - 

Beastlord, Uncanny Senses, Brass Cleaver, Ramhorn Helm, Talisman of Preservation, Heavy Armour, Shield.

He's a hoard chewer, although it works better on a Doombull due to the base size.

With Ld9, he's likely to get Hatred, so the reroll to hit is not that good from Axes of Khorgor, and is wasted, actually. With Uncanny Senses, he's I6, meaning that he's capable of striking before standard Elven Infantry, Chaos Warriors (very important here) and Human Heroes. He has a 3+/4++ set of saves, which makes him decent at tanking hits.

Now, the reason I say it works better on a Doombull is because of the higher basic strength, wounds, and attacks, without losing any Initiative, combined with the larger base size. A 50mm base size can contact 4 enemies in base contact. This means that he's putting out a minimum of 9 S6 Attacks at I6 a turn, and then any passes armour saves putting out a further S6 attack.

Taking a BSB with an AP Standard, and enemy infantry lose their armour save on foot (best armour save possible on foot without extra bonuses is 3+ - S6 with AP removes that).


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the answer.
I will put this on my doombull I will build.


----------

